# my emersed anubias setup!



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

I just started my new emersed anubias setup about 2 weeks ago. Its only a 20-25 gal in which I crammed pots filled with peat moss I got from Canadian tire and Fluoride I got from BigAls. I was wondering, how often should I be expecting a new leaf? I'm using a mistking, sprays for 5 min every 4h.

Current anubias species in the emersed:
A. Barteri Nana 'Gold'
A. Barteri Nana
A. Barteri Caladiifolia
A. Barteri Coffeefolia
A. Barteri (I don't know, got it at auctions  )
A. Gigantica (or Gilletii?)
A. Hastifolia
A. Heterophylla (maybe)
A. Glabra (or) afzelii 
[Pet smart always makes me confused in what types I have, as they do not have a single clue! Sometimes they have sweet pieces. If any of you are into anubias like I am, check your local pet smart for anything they may have. I got the Gigantica(or)Gilletii and the Glabra(or)Afzelii from there. Beware the buried rhizomes they have there!]

I'm hoping to expand this into a 75 gal soon!



















If IMG don't work:

http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/m...oads/IMG_20140630_234315_zpsa9cc4f3c.jpg.html lights on

http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/m...oads/IMG_20140630_234241_zps38086c63.jpg.html lights off


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

Picked up another anubias at petsmart today. It looks close to lanceotea, but I'm not sure.









Url http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/maxgao18/media/Mobile Uploads/1404589297427_zps0dcb0b98.jpg.html


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

Upgraded to a 30 gal I had kicking around! Everything is wet as I took pics right after misting










New leaf on gigantica (or gilletii, I'm not sure) 









Hastifolia(still small but I'm hoping it gets bigger)









Nana gold and caladiifolia

















URLs, if the images don't work

http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/maxgao18/media/Mobile Uploads/1404655494074_zps8111f3cd.jpg.html

http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/maxgao18/media/Mobile Uploads/1404655786827_zps1f0208c8.jpg.html

http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/maxgao18/media/Mobile Uploads/1404656025693_zps23db6e0d.jpg.html

http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/maxgao18/media/Mobile Uploads/1404656265444_zpsc1531e17.jpg.html

http://s1291.photobucket.com/user/maxgao18/media/Mobile Uploads/1404656349076_zpsd43cb2a5.jpg.html


----------



## jamie (Feb 20, 2013)

Good luck in your emersed set up. A friend of mine has some in a dart frog tank with misters and the anubias are flowering. Saw pictures and they looked really nice.

I think crypts might be a good one to try. I pulled extra ones out for someone recently and in the 2 days they were in a Tupperware dish under lights, the crypt leaves turned over 90 degrees, broke the surface and started a growth spurt. Seemed like they wanted to be in the air. 

Every once in a while I have to pull some out... if you're interested to try I could give you a few small shoots to see what happens.


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

Lol nice. I'm trying to get mine to flower, but the set up is pretty new, so I won't be expecting much from the anubias for a while, as they begin to adjust to the air. I'm hoping within a months time from now or earlier, I can start to see some good growth. Right now, most of them have only had 1 new leaf, but that's it. What is your friend doing to get them to flower?


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

Updates will probs come in a month or so, depending on if anything new or exciting happens. I am looking to buy any anubias species in which I don't yet have for a good price, if any of you have any.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I changed your first post, but use the "direct link" URL for posting images in-post


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

Which one is the direct link o_0? The one with the globe or the one with the yellow mountain? I'm using the [IMG.] And [/IMG.] (used "." so it doesn't turn into IMG) but it doesn't work


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Use the one that starts "http://i_______" instead of "s"


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

ameekplec. said:


> Use the one that starts "http://i_______" instead of "s"


I changed it into "i" but it says I either removed or deleted the image


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

you can't just change the s to an i - they link to different images. Maybe try fixing your posts when you're back on a PC?


----------



## jamie (Feb 20, 2013)

I spoke to my friend today... his kid's dart frog breeding set up so not sure of temps or hard stats but think rainforest. Med light, covered with maximum humidity. The soil isn't submerged though, its constantly wetted by dripping/draining in a hydroponic type set up and the anubias is planted in soil. He was unsure if this is what started the blooming, it was a total accident in economy, using plants at hand to use in another setup on the cheap, but it's blooming like crazy apparently. It took a while to start the cutting and that was before it was covered, so the max humidity could be a start.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

lll said:


> I just started my new emersed anubias setup about 2 weeks ago. Its only a 20-25 gal in which I crammed pots filled with peat moss I got from Canadian tire and Fluoride I got from BigAls. I was wondering, how often should I be expecting a new leaf? I'm using a mistking, sprays for 5 min every 4h.
> 
> Current anubias species in the emersed:
> A. Barteri Nana 'Gold'
> ...


5 minutes of misting every 4 hours is a bit much, you'll eventually run into humidity problems like that especially considering this is only a 25g at max. I would reduce your misting, I only mist for 30 seconds per 10 gallons and have great results.


----------



## lll (Apr 29, 2014)

Switched the misting to 2 min every 6h.


----------

